# SA citizenship



## nadesdan (Mar 18, 2020)

Hope someone here can point me in the right direction.

I'm an SA permanent resident and have been living in SA for over 20 years.
Dual US/UK Citizen.

Looking at the process of getting full SA citizenship for some possible future career options.

The process and timeline all seem very vague - all help would be appreciated here.

THanks - Daniel


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

nadesdan said:


> Hope someone here can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I'm an SA permanent resident and have been living in SA for over 20 years.
> Dual US/UK Citizen.
> ...


Each day you procrastinate is a day lost. Start the process already.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

From what i understand (someone correct me) - you will need to do PROOF of PR - which can take up to 1 year 
After you get this, then you can start the procedure

But some people get the verification directly with the PR?? this is still unclear to me


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you have held your permanent residency for more than 5 years then you are eligible to apply for PRP. (I know u have said you been living in SA for over 20 years but they count the number of years after obtaining Permanent residency).

The first step will be to apply for Proof of PRP for citizenship purposes. You can do this at Home Affairs for free (i dont recommend this option it takes incredibly long) or through VFS at a fee (i recommend this option).


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

nadesdan said:


> Hope someone here can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I'm an SA permanent resident and have been living in SA for over 20 years.
> Dual US/UK Citizen.
> ...


Hi Daniel,

Hope you are well. 
Not sure if things have changed but few years back when I acquired my PRP I also started to look into the citizenship option. I was told back then that obtaining SA citizenship would mean I need to drop my Bulgarian citizenship as apparently SA doesn't allow dual citizenship....Not sure if this is still the case ... but looking at your current citizenships you may have more career options


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> Not sure if things have changed but few years back when I acquired my PRP I also started to look into the citizenship option. I was told back then that obtaining SA citizenship would mean I need to drop my Bulgarian citizenship as apparently SA doesn't allow dual citizenship....Not sure if this is still the case ... but looking at your current citizenships you may have more career options


Hey this has changed now.

You can keep your original citizenship (if your country allows it) - all that SA needs from you is a letter from your embassy (or authority) that they don't mind you acquiring the SA citizenship.
If you can produce such document from Bulgaria - then you can keep it and acquire SA citizenship


----------



## Hopeful777 (Apr 14, 2017)

Chimichuri said:


> Hey this has changed now.
> 
> You can keep your original citizenship (if your country allows it) - all that SA needs from you is a letter from your embassy (or authority) that they don't mind you acquiring the SA citizenship.
> If you can produce such document from Bulgaria - then you can keep it and acquire SA citizenship


wow, thats news  thanks for letting me know


----------

